# My other hobby



## skeel (Mar 5, 2008)

I Love to quilt. I am not that good at it but I love doing it and giving the quilts away.  This is a quilt I made my daughter for Christmas last year.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, that's gorgeous.  Hope to try that hobby someday myself.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 6, 2008)

WOW that is nice, I have no patience for that kind of work.


----------



## Neil (Mar 6, 2008)

Skeel, That is a work of art! It reminds me of warmth on a cold winter night in childhood.. and the love of my dear Mother.


----------



## skeel (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow  Neil...thanks for those kind words...I hope my daughter feels that way about it   

Thanks Dragonfly and Laurie too.


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful!  I have just recently gotten my first sewing machine, and have really enjoyed some basic projects like curtains and tablecloths.  How hard is it to jump into quilting.  Did you teach yourself, or did you take a class?


----------



## skeel (Mar 7, 2008)

Sewing the top part was easy since there are patterns in all kinds of books but putting together the quilt with the backing and then actually quilting was harder for me.  But again there are some great books that can teach you all about it.  I basically just taught myself.  If I can do it...anyone can


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 12, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!  I like to think I'm pretty crafty....but not THAT crafty.  

Joanne


----------



## Mom232 (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful!  I'd love to try that someday.


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely.  I have never been able to sew well.     I have quilts that my grandmother handstitched during WWII.  I treasure them so very much...so whoever receives this is going to always cherish it.  Awesome work!  k


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 23, 2008)

Not good? I love it! Its absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MaRanda (Jun 3, 2008)

that's so beautiful!  I love making patchwork clothing, but have not made a quilt yet.


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow!  That is beautiful!

I'd love to learn how to quilt someday.... it's on my "LEARN HOW TO DO" list..... which is quite long   

some day....


----------



## coral (Jun 21, 2008)

Your quilt looks so attractive.  I think you are very talented.


----------



## Coraline (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh wow, that's gorgeous!! I love the colors


----------



## digit (Jul 2, 2008)

Beautiful quilt! I just now saw this thread. I also quilt.

Dragon - there are various strip techniques now that can make intricate designs very quickly. It is called "stripping".    Eleanor Burns has a great book out named "Still Stripping After All These Years".

Digit


----------

